# If You had to change one thing anxiety has affected



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

If you had to change one, or two or a few things about your life that anxiety has affected, what would it be? 

1. To be able to speak up for myself and to assert myself more in interpersonal relations.

2. To strengthen and spend more time with the existing friends and friendships that I have.

3. To actively display my personality towards individuals.

4. And make more eye contact.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

To be able to go out on my own.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Having friends and a boyfriend.
2. Being able to talk to people without being so nervous.
3. Having a social life.
4. Getting more confidence in myself
5. Not worrying about what other people think of me


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

being able to get a job and hold a job. Social anxiety has affected my ability to get a job as well as negatively affected my job performance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My self-esteem/confidence,

There are some people who despite their anxieties tackle life head on, they don't dwell on setbacks, they simple try again & continue to believe they can


----------



## DrBenway (Mar 25, 2009)

To be able to have a girlfriend.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

1. To be able to make more friends and start random conversations with strangers
2. To be able to be more assertive


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

be myself!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jugador409 (Nov 29, 2003)

To be myself around other people without feeling judged, ridiculed or rejected. I've spent most of my life in a vacuum because of this.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

1. To able to Stand up for myself in any situation
2. To be able to be alone in public and not to feel anxious
3. To be able to laugh and smile sincerely and freely


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Standing up for myself
My confidence/self esteem/self worth/self image
My relationship with my family. 
Inability to be myself
Paranoia about what others think of me.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Being able to assert myself more and share my views


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Be able to have a conversation


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

Freedom2010 said:


> 1. Having friends and a boyfriend.
> 2. Being able to talk to people without being so nervous.
> 3. Having a social life.
> 4. Getting more confidence in myself
> 5. Not worrying about what other people think of me


THIS....except a girlfriend instead of a boyfriend :yes


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Self esteem/Confidence. 

If i somehow managed to fix those, everything else would surely follow.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

To get a job


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

How I feel about myself/Being able to be myself


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

Not to be scared of change

getting out of my element and experiencing different things

going forward with my career instead of bailing on it

go back to college


----------



## Bunbury (Nov 4, 2011)

To come across as friendly when I want to; to be brave enough to pursue friendships with interesting people.


----------



## ILuvAnnPerkins (Oct 7, 2011)

To appreciate myself rather than put myself down.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Having more friends and a girlfriend and social life.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The biggest thing would be to learn how to talk and speak to people, including my own family. If I were able to talk and ask for help no problem, I'd be able to get a lot of other things done.


----------



## LxHi (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel like deep down inside, I'm actually outgoing. I'd like for that risk taking side to come out. Along with the rest of my personality.

My reliability, as I often say I'll go out with friends, and the day of I'll be unbearably nervous and flop.

And to stop assuming what people are thinking about me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

To be more outgoing, have a social life, the ability to stand up for myself, to have more motivation to do the things I want and to have friends >< oh, and to love and be comfortable with myself too. lol.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Confidence/ambition.

I was ambitious when I was younger. I felt like if I worked hard enough or tried hard enough I'd be alright. The anxiety though has just been wearing me out. It's exhausting dealing with it so often. If I had the confidence or the ambition I once had, then I feel like everything would be alright again.

If I had that, then I don't think I would be dealing with the anxiety, at least not as much as I have been.


----------

